# favorite way to strip wire



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use a razor knife for anything above #6. I use wire strippers (or my linesmans on occasion) for smaller conductors.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have two of these, it gives me 8 sizes of wire to strip.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I use a hook knife for 6 and larger and regular wire strippers for anything smaller. They do make the 4x4 tool, but had some trouble with compact al. But I had this tool when I was with a previous employer.
http://www.swaintools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=157&idcategory=39


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Linemans.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> I have two of these, it gives me 8 sizes of wire to strip.
> 
> View attachment 16275


I want!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Linemans.


How do you strip 4/0?


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

currently stripping several hundred feet of 500 MCM. laying wire in long angle iron section, then using a hand grinder w/cutting wheel to score insulation then peel it. scrap yard paying 3.05/lb vice 2.15/lb insulated, so busting hump a bit.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> They do make the 4x4 tool, but had some trouble with compact al.
> http://www.swaintools.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=157&idcategory=39


Now that is a nice tool! Are you saying it doesn't work for compact al?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> I want!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


j harlen lineman tools
Ripley 4x4-Plus Cable End Stripper
Code: 36000-XXX
$114.90


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> j harlen lineman tools
> Ripley 4x4-Plus Cable End Stripper
> Code: 36000-XXX
> $114.90


Nice! Thanks, do you think it is worth the money?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

backstay said:


> j harlen lineman tools
> Ripley 4x4-Plus Cable End Stripper
> Code: 36000-XXX
> $114.90


Do you need a different head if you go from Thhn to XHHW or URD? I've used my knife many times while the POCO uses one of these! It makes it look too easy.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> Nice! Thanks, do you think it is worth the money?


Yes, worth every cent.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

wendon said:


> Do you need a different head if you go from Thhn to XHHW or URD? I've used my knife many times while the POCO uses one of these! It makes it look too easy.


The heads have an adjustment for the cutting part , oh you can buy extra heads too. When it's cold out these are a god send.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

I have one that I only use for insulation so it stays sharp. Like using any other strip tool there is a knack.

Turn it faster than you tighten it, that way you're cutting, and not compressing. Stop when there is a thin layer of insulation; you'll know cause you'll feel it "give".

To remove the scrap sleeve: If it's copper, stick a BIG flathead screwdriver in the gap and twist, pull with linemans. If AL, skip the screwdriver step.

For CU & compact AL, that is all that is needed. I notice that on regular AL and some brands of RHW/USE, the insulation really gets molded down the crevice of each strand. In that case I remove the scrap using hook knife like mbednarik said.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

My favorite way is to have someone else do it.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't strip anything bigger than #10. This is what I use on individual conductors.


----------



## ElecTrainingPro (Aug 30, 2012)

backstay said:


> I have two of these, it gives me 8 sizes of wire to strip.
> 
> View attachment 16275


Brilliant.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

One tool does all, a pair of dikes(sidecutters) cat cut, strip and twist splices #14 thru#12 faster that any and all of those gadgets combined.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

I use strippers for small conductors, and follow a specific routine that eliminates knicks or marks on conductors. I am new to the trade, but on one of my jobs, we had a blade that could be adjusted to different depths. It had a plastic "hook" that went up over the blade. You could set the blade length so that it would cut to a depth that cut the insulator but not the conductor. After you put the cable between the hook in the blade, you would spin the tool around to score the circumference of the insulator.


----------



## SparkyinMontan (Sep 16, 2011)

For anything #10 and below, I've got a wonderful tool...



Anything bigger, I ring it with the cable cutters, and then slice down with a razor knife.


Aaron


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Roadhouse said:


> My favorite way is to have someone else do it.


That's good since you're not an electrician and not qualified to do electrical work anyway.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I use a hook knife myself.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> That's good since you're not an electrician and not qualified to do electrical work anyway.


Do you really need to go there?:no:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you really need to go there?:no:


Ok forum mom.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Ok forum mom.


Look who's talking.



Deepwater Horizon said:


> That's good since you're not an electrician and not qualified to do electrical work anyway.


 This is the post of a crybaby that can't get his way.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> This is the post of a crybaby that can't get his way.


Yes, you're right, if it were up to me all non-electricians who post here would be summarily banned immediately. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I also use a tubing cutter. Make a quick slit in the insulation then a couple turns and all done.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Yes, you're right, if it were up to me all non-electricians who post here would be summarily banned immediately. :thumbsup:


Great ,then become a moderator and ban away.


----------

